# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [13-01-23] GSMShield Qualcomm v3.3 - Xiaomi Sideload Flash, Mi Account. FRP and more.

## mohamed73

* GSMShield Qualcomm v3.3 Simple, Yet Powerful        Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:  Code:
 - MSM8909
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x26
- MSM8916
- MSM8917
- MSM8920
- MSM8929
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8952
- MSM8953
- MSM8960
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8998
- SDM6xx
- SDM7xx
- SDM8xx   Supported Features:  - Automatic Selection of programmer- Option to select custom programmer- Automatic Memory Type Detection- Device Identification Function- Read Factory Firmware- Write Factory Firmware- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection- Reset FRP in Flashing Process- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition- Backup/Restore/Erase Security- Reset FRP- Format Userdata- Safe Format Userdata- Supports Both IMEI Repair- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss- Read QCN Data- Write QCN Data- Support for UFS Memory Devices- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload- Xiaomi Device Service using Auth Server- Vivo Reset Settings without dataloss- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi- Xiaomi Reset EFS in EDL/Sideload/Fastboot Mode- ZTE Reboot to EDL Mode from DFU/FTM Mode- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi- Read Pattern Lock (Android 5.1)- Remove Screen Locks (Un-Encrypted Userdata)- Disable Screen Locks (Encrypted Userdata)- Xiaomi Free Auth for Most Phones- Nokia NB0 Flasher- IMEI Patch in QCN- Xiaomi Account Reset (No Relock)- Xiaomi Boot Patch for Bootloader Unlock- Vivo Fastboot Functions- Xiaomi Sideload Flashing - NEW!!!- Xiaomi Sideload Account/FRP - NEW!!!    
Added:  ASUS - Zenfone 5 Lite (ZC600KL)  Condor - Plume H1 (SP620)  Coolpad - Victor (VCR-10)  Huawei - Honor 8X Max (ARE-AL00)  Lanix - Ilium (LT500)  Lenovo - Tab V7 (PB-6505M)- Yoga Tab3 10 (YT3-X50L)  Meizu - Note 8  VSmart - Joy 1 Plus (PQ4002)- Live (V620A)- Star (V320A)- Star 3 (V330A)  ZTE - Nubia RedMagic 6R (NX666J)   Xiaomi Sideload Flashing  - Supported all Xiaomi Devices- Only Official Recovery Packages are supported- Allowing to flash depends on Xiaomi policy- Both Qualcomm and MediaTek Devices  Xiaomi Sideload FRP Reset  - Supports Android 11/12, Prior to October 2022 Patch- Both Qualcomm and MediaTek Devices  Xiaomi Sideload Account Reset  - Supports Android 11/12, Prior to October 2022 Patch- Both Qualcomm and MediaTek Devices- Anti Relock support for Qualcomm Devices 
Updated Internal Loader Database       No Activation Needed No Yearly Charges
No Internet Needed     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

